# The fall of ardent



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

ardent a imperial hive city-world once had millions of inhabatants but suddenly they ether left or dissapered.The investigation found nothing but blood and lass burns on the walls in the infected area after a lastditch effort to push them back by the imperial guard,but no corpses or evidence of the infected inhabitants. after a few hundred years a trading post sprang up in hive city corvous which is located in the northern hemisphere they had a small guardsman contingant to protect them , the newly re-enhabited hive city was rife with crime and illigal activity,mobs spys to name just a few but strange activity started hapening lots of people started to disapear and cases of deranged colonists biting others started to pop up soon hole areas of the vast city were quaranteened and hot spots of these "infected" were walled in but it was getting to breaking point on the world of ardent the imperial guard presance on the world were being wiped out. the imperial guard deneral on the planate sent an SOS into space, a space marine strik cruser picked up the signal and began there desent into orbit of ardent.two ten man squads were deploied into the city via drop pod assult for a rapid recon of the city befor major renforcements 
were deployied. the request to bomb the city was denied because of the rich mine around which it was built.

(so there plenty of room for you guys to join so when your redy)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ok theres a small back story, now for the character sheet

name: michael snowpaw

age:920

ocupation:vanguard vetran sargent

gender:male

race:cadean

primary weaponower axe adorned with marks of honour and purity seals

secondary weapon: plasma pistol

bio:
stubborn in battle and unwilling to let up on the assult his bravery or stupidity some people think, have saved the lives of countles space marines.His origin lie on an astroid colony orbiting the eye of terror were the people are ofter adept melee fighters by the time they reach adult hood prfect for assult marines. he plaied a crusal role in the defete of Waaaggh gazskull and is still in service to the imperium today



let the games begin


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Just a few questions/points-

What chapter are the players from? and why is that chapter the whipping boys of the IG? (IG don't just pick up the vox and summon Astartes on a whim...)

What is so important on this world that they don't just fire bomb it from orbit?

How many players did you want in the squad(s)?

Your character is getting up there in years even for an astartes as well as you are using the same character in another rp, is there any reason for that? You note in your background that the culture your character comes from is 'perfect for assault marines when they reach adulthood'... yet Astartes take their recruits far before true adulthood (between the ages of 10-14 roughly).

Just curious really.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

some chapters take in recruits diffrently
take blood angels they drink their gene seed out of blood


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

it is from another longer running rp and i did it kinda quickly so i will probibly go back over and change some stuff but still for 5 mins its ok

and lets just say its an important world


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Android089 said:


> some chapters take in recruits diffrently
> take blood angels they drink their gene seed out of blood


Yes, some chapters do recruit differently but facts are facts; once a person reaches a certain age they will no longer be able to survive the implantation process as their body will not accept the new organs and geneseed.

Space Wolves are noted for taking in some of the oldest recruits, and they are seventeen or eighteen.

As for the Blood Angels bit, no they don't drink the geneseed. It gets implanted in them just like every chapter. You might be thinking of the fact that they do indulge in blood drinking ceremonies on very rare occasions or when a battle brother is made into one of the priests.


pariha, two things;

First we have an edit button, there is no need for you to double post something like that. As GM you get leniency in your RP regarding multi-posting but the above is obviously not something that is condoned. (You make an announcement regarding whats going on in the RP, and then a week later you have another to make but no one else posted here, thats an acceptable time for it.)

Second, so millions just suddenly vanished and there was no investigation? Seems kind of strange for millions to go missing and no one really bats an eyelash about it, but rather just builds a small outpost on the city instead. Did the original vanishing happen generations or hundreds or thousands of years prior and its supposedly just a myth to scare the children of those who reside their?


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

I would join this rp but I am already in 1 action rp and 2 recruitment threads so I dont want to start another one right now

maybe if one of the recruitment threads fails to go up then I will join this one


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Once more info is posted I would be interested


----------

